# Parapet box gutter problem



## Agentmulder (Mar 24, 2019)

Hello
I’ve been asked by a customer to form a box gutter to a parapet wall pic should be attached.
It’s all fairly straight forward enough but they want to inset the osb between the trusses ( Batterns nailed on the side of each truss and the osb fixed to that ), the building is about 50mtrs long and curved, so as you can imagine it’s creating a hell of a lot more work, and in my opinion not achieving anything.
The whole thing is then going to be fibre glassed.
Has anyone ever done this and if so are there any benefits to doing it this way? 
Thanks very much


----------

